# Warped bottom on pans



## primarypredator (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a Viking 6 Qt. Saute Casserole that sat empty on an electric stove, got really hot, and the bottom has warped. Is there any way to flatten it out again?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Sadly, no.  But for some kinds of pans/cooking a warp isn't really a problem.


----------



## primarypredator (Jan 30, 2014)

I was hoping some blacksmith could heat it up and bang it flat again. It still works fine; I didn't notice the problem when I had a gas stove, but on the electric one I have now it spins around, so you have to hold the handle when stirring.


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just set it upside down on a concrete floor, put a cloth over the bottom to prevent scratches  and give it increasingly harder wacks with a sledge hammer to the center of the bottom. Put it on the cooktop to check if it is still spinning after each whack.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I would suggest that, in addition to the cloth, you use a small piece of wood - say, a 6" piece of 2 x 4 -  to cushion the pan from your sledgehammer.  It would be a good idea to do this on a concrete floor - garage or basement - and not your kitchen tile floor.

Good  luck

Mike


----------

